# First timer w/new char-grill super pro



## caljr (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a first time smoker from Denver Colorado and am ready to get started. I just got the Char-Grill Super Pro for my birthday after much research. The biggest problem I read with an offset smoker is hot and cold spots. I think I solved this problem with just the parts provided. I did not have to go buy sheet metal and create a baffle like many people suggested. If anyone is interested on how I did it I would be happy to share and show photos. 
I am going to smoke my first pork shoulder this weekend and still have not decided what to use for a rub. I prefer more of a sweet flavor vs spicy. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Take advantage of the great info here both to read and from the members who love to share their knowledge.  It's a great place to learn the art of smoking. 

You might as well post the pics and info on what you did with your smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You will definitely be asked about it.


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to the family, there are a ton of good recipes floating around here.

I use 2 rubs, 1 is Jeffs that you can get by taking his e-course
and the other is one I got from a buddy several years back.

here is mine
½ cup Paprika
1/4 cup Kosher Salt, fine ground
1/4 cup Sugar
2 tablespoons Mustard Powder
1/4 cup Chili Powder
1/4 cup Ground Cumin
2 tablespoons ground Black Pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tbs Cayenne 
For more hot & spicy increase Mustard powder and Black Pepper to 1/4 cup each 



Use this as a guideline and adjust to make it more sweet


Good Luck


----------



## grothe (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard Chad...post away...let's see them pics of yours!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2009)

Chad welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You'll find lots of good info here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 2, 2009)

_*Welcome to the board Chad!!!!! Great place and resource. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## bassman (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Yes, we would like to see pics of your smoker and the mods.  Also pics of the pork shoulder smoke.


----------



## seenred (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Chad!  Glad you found us.  You'll like it here, lots of great people who love talkin' about all things smoked.  Have fun, happy smokin', and please show us your pics!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 3, 2009)

The forum welcomes you; now ,what about them pics
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











    Have fun and Smoke Happy


----------



## caljr (Apr 3, 2009)

I will add some pics as soon I figure out how to post them. Thanks for all the love!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome Aboard Chad,
There are several ways to post your picts.  The one that I do and give me nice big photos in the thread is to dump my photos into shutterfly.  Then as I want to insert a pict into a thread I just right click on the photo I want in shutterfly and select "copy".  Then in the thread right click and select "paste".  

There's also a section on here (sorry, can't remember what it's called) where you can practice posting and other stuff related this site.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Chad, glad to have you here!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, looks like you're in for a fun weekend. it's all good my friend.


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 4, 2009)

Chad welcome and good luck with the pics. Lookin forward to seeing if its the same as what I do. 
By the way without pics... Youll end up getting kicked to the curb. Like me.......


----------



## azrocker (Apr 4, 2009)

I am interested in your mods! Pics please!


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Apr 4, 2009)

Chad, welcome to first day of the rest of your smokin' life! Once in, you're doomed to a life of hickory-smelling t-shirts and beer drinking before 9a. I've got two Chargriller pro's. Really like 'em. As for pictures, check out this how-to post by Erain. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...es+photobucket


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Since I have zero imagination, and creativity, I use someone else's rub:

http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/r...agic_dust.html


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 4, 2009)

I tell you, Dad ain't kidding.  I just wanted something to replace an old broken down gas grill.  Now I "Q" every weekend.  And the rest of the week I scope out recipes and tips.

At least it keeps me off the streets..........


----------



## pimpzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

CLASSIC!!  

Anyway, welcome aboard!  No better place to get you on the right path than SMF.  

I've got a Char-Griller Outlaw w/ SFB, so feel free to shoot any questions my way!  Again, welcome!


----------



## porked (Apr 6, 2009)

I can tell ya, you got the right grill, the rest is up to you. Good luck!


----------



## caljr (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally found the time and figured out how to post pics. Here is what I did to my Char-Grill.

I attached the unused legs from the side fire box to the charcoal grate in the main chamber. Notice the right side, I bent the legs to fit directly over the bolts that are holding the side fire box on to the main unit. This also makes the side of the baffle closest to the fire lower than the far side which will allow heat to rise and evenly distribute.



Here you can see the slight evevation from right to left


I am only going to use this as a smoker so this shows the pattern I chose to drill 1/4" holes in the baffle. Fewer holes on the fire side, more on the cool side.


This is what the baffle looks like when in place. Fits flush on the fire side, just above the bolts.


I fill in the spaces that are left with foil, forcing the heat through the matrix of holes in the baffle



This shows what I used to seal the smoker better. My biggest compaint about this model is that it is not sealed well at all. I went to Ace Hardware and purchased 12' of "stove gasket" and the cement shown in the pics. I attached it to the front and sides in one continous piece on the outside. The back I attached to the inside of the top. I used a bunch of those black office alligator clips to hold it on overnight and then fired the grill really hot to set the cement. Make sure that you sand all the surfaces that the cement will touch on the smoker or it will not hold.



Here is what I did to the stack.



Added two more thermometers which I found at home depot for $7 each


I could not find a charcoal basket for a reasonable price so I decided to make on myself. I went to home depot and this is what I ended up with.




And here she is in action!


And all my hard work was well worth it.


Sorry this is such a long post but I am excited to show it off.


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

_*Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing with us.*_


----------



## caljr (Apr 23, 2009)

you werent kidding. I now have a designated smokin hat cause it smells like wood


----------

